# petition to make justin change his avi to cyrus!!1111



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

ok justin!!!11 we need to get 100 sigs and if we do, u need to change your avi to cyrus ok!!111 im seerious!!1

*Signatures!!111 *
 StarryWolf
tearypastel
 Sugarella
L o t t i e 
 Delishush
ems
Nyx81
L Cocoabean
*Tina*
chocotaco13
N e s s 
Fantasyrick
KawaiiLotus
Pasta
Universaljellyfish
*LaBelleFleur*
Araie
starlightsong
BluePikachu47
emolga
Vizionari
Sap88
alesha
PuffleKirby21
Amilee
Lucanosa
Cadbberry
Shimmer
The cub servant
SuperStar2361
Kenziegirl1229
SensaiGallade
Kidcatisbestcat
mugii​


----------



## cIementine (Dec 13, 2015)

stop


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

Il sign!1!1!1


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

why is this a petition


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> why is this a petition



dont judg e me1!!11

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> Il sign!1!1!1



okey thenk u sew much!!11


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 13, 2015)

ftw cyrus


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

ok!!! i will sign then!11!!!


----------



## Goth (Dec 13, 2015)

definitely signing


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

im signin111!!!!


----------



## LilD (Dec 13, 2015)

Sign


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 13, 2015)

sin moi up pees


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

thenk u sew much we now have some signautres!11111


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

I'll sign <3


----------



## tsantsa (Dec 13, 2015)

mak tis hapn


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

yeah justin u need 2 chenge et!!!1111111


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2015)

Can staff sign?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

Tina said:


> Can staff sign?



YAYAYAYAYA
woo



But can I have him


----------



## cIementine (Dec 13, 2015)

Tina said:


> Can staff sign?



I want you, me and jubs to become the lubbydub trio though!!


----------



## Goth (Dec 13, 2015)

Tina said:


> Can staff sign?



just like what reese would say

plus he is gay for Jeremy


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

Tina said:


> Can staff sign?



yes yes u can!!11111 (you have gorgeous handwriting ily)


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 13, 2015)

Please yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Signed


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

Tina said:


> Can staff sign?



i love your handwriting YAYAY


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2015)

Wait, what kind of Cyrus? The Animal Crossing Cyrus or someone I don't know Cyrus. Tell me before I sign.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, what kind of Cyrus? The Animal Crossing Cyrus or someone I don't know Cyrus. Tell me before I sign.



Acnl Cyrus!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, what kind of Cyrus? The Animal Crossing Cyrus or someone I don't know Cyrus. Tell me before I sign.



none of the above. miley cyrus.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, what kind of Cyrus? The Animal Crossing Cyrus or someone I don't know Cyrus. Tell me before I sign.



billy ray cyrus!!11


----------



## N e s s (Dec 13, 2015)

okie sign


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

we will accept tbt donations too!!1111 all profits go towards the justin avi campaign11111!!!!!!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, what kind of Cyrus? The Animal Crossing Cyrus or someone I don't know Cyrus. Tell me before I sign.



Cyrus , the Great. Founder of the Achaemenid Empire.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Dec 13, 2015)

ill sign!1!1


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> ill sign!1!1



thenk u!111 dont furget 2 donait tbt 4 teh campaign!!11


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

I'll send you 100TBT if you say you'll be my gf again


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 13, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I'll send you 100TBT if you say you'll be my gf again



I will for 100tbt


----------



## cIementine (Dec 13, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I'll send you 100TBT if you say you'll be my gf again



actually she was cheating on you


----------



## boujee (Dec 13, 2015)

poor Justin


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I'll send you 100TBT if you say you'll be my gf again



u dont even have 1oo tbt!!1


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2015)

*IM CONFUSED!!!* I won't sign, that's my final answer.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

Papyrus said:


> u dont even have 1oo tbt!!1



IN MY ADB!1!1!!1


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> I will for 100tbt



ok!!!11 all profits go 2 jingle so he ken b our sugar daddies!11

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> *IM CONFUSED!!!* I won't sign, that's my final answer.



ok!!11 thenk u so much anyways!1


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *IM CONFUSED!!!* I won't sign, that's my final answer.



Wtf sign *****


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

we need like
 980 something moar signatoors!!1


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 13, 2015)

Sign


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

I GISS U DUN WAMT MY TBT


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I GISS U DUN WAMT MY TBT



mayb!!11


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

signed


Spoiler:


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

WEL TELL MEH SOOON CUZ YEA


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 13, 2015)

sign


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

i forgot to post this when I signed


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Dec 13, 2015)

I'll sign!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'll sign!



okey thenk u!!


----------



## Araie (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm all in for it.


----------



## starlightsong (Dec 13, 2015)

Uh, I'm very confused, but I'll sign because why not!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 13, 2015)

sine me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## emolga (Dec 13, 2015)

ill sign


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2015)

sign me up


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes! Signing~


----------



## alesha (Dec 13, 2015)

Singing....signing even!!!
Done, done and done! 
One from me, cayden and justin himself ( I forced signatures! )!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Can staff sign?



Post of the year!!!!!


----------



## Cress (Dec 13, 2015)

I can't cursive





- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot to dot the I I should just stop writing forever. X(


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 13, 2015)

Sign me up!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 13, 2015)

ill sign!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 13, 2015)

Signed!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2015)

I wish I was popular enough for someone to make a thread dedicated to me.
Sign me up!


----------



## The cub servant (Dec 14, 2015)

Why not? Sign me up as well!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 14, 2015)

BUMPZ!!!1 !1


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 14, 2015)

*signs because why the hell not*


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Dec 14, 2015)

sure why not sign me up


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 15, 2015)

Sign me in!


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 15, 2015)

Signing :3


----------



## mugii (Dec 15, 2015)

SIGNED


----------



## Bowie (Dec 15, 2015)

Sign me up!


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Dec 15, 2015)

_signs because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## The cub servant (Dec 16, 2015)

We are only missing 966! We can do this


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 16, 2015)

A petition can't control "Justin" to change his profile picture. Besides, this is pointless and it's probably free bells （＾Ｏ＾☆♪


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 25, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> A petition can't control "Justin" to change his profile picture. Besides, this is pointless and it's probably free bells （＾Ｏ＾☆♪



It's a joek!!111 live a little!!!111 End obveeously it worked bc he changed it 2 Cyrus so bite me111!!!!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2015)

WE SUXCEED YASSS!111!1!11!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> WE SUX



yeah you do


----------

